# 55 Gallon single species Vic tank + 1 Goby?



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

Will that work? I really want a goby but the 55g I'm planning on a single species tank.


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

Your goby will most likely be murdered by any victorian unless it's a cat fish. Sorry. wait though, are you talking goby cichlid or some other kind of goby like knight gobies or bumble bees. Even so knight gobies have long finnage which will be bitten off and bumblebees are too small.


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

Goby Cichlid from Lake Tang.


----------



## patrickeriksson (May 26, 2007)

What victorian species are you putting in the 55 gallon?


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

patrickeriksson said:


> What victorian species are you putting in the 55 gallon?


Undecided but down to a few species...

Paralabidochromis sp. "Rock Kribensis" (Mwanza Gulf)
Xystichromis phytophagus
Pundamilia sp. "Crimson Tide" 
Pundamilia nyererei (Ruti Is.)

There's a local guy selling a Eretmodus cyanostictus (Kasanga) so I'm not entirely sure that it would be the best thing...but I do like the Lake Tang. gobies.


----------



## patrickeriksson (May 26, 2007)

I think that you can keep the rock kribensis and gobies together.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi
Yu'll have to watch if the goby may eat some insect larvaes or proteined food ( commercial pellets)that is necessary for the rockribensis(it's an insect eater ) Isn't the goby a strictly vegetarian species that may be sick if eating too much proteins???
xris


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

If the goby is tank raised it will be pretty resistant to higher protein intakes.


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

It is tank raised.

And regarding the feeding - yeah that's something I was concerned about when I was thinking about doing a Tang community tank.

And it does look like I found a local breeder for the Crimson Tides :thumb:


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I think the goby will be fine if its large enough when you get it into the tank. Which goby are you looking at?


----------

